# Hakengröße Streamer Meerforelle



## Angel Luk (10. Juli 2014)

Hi

Ich hab mir letztens bei As***i ein bisschen Angelzubehör für meinen Rügenurlaub bestellt. Ich möchte eine Montage mit Mefoblinker und einem Streamer ( http://m.angelsport.de/__WebShop__/product/145625/detail.jsf )verwenden. Heut kam das Paket und da sah ich das an dem Streamer nur 8er Drillinge dran sind. Das ist doch zu klein oder?

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Marsvin (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hakengröße Streamer Meerforelle*

Moin,

sorry, aber was für ein Mist ist das denn???

Zwei Drillinge mit Fusselkram an einem Meerforellenblinker - das ist nicht nur Unsinn, das ist aufs gröbste unwaidmännisch. Die meisten verantwortungsvollen Meerforellenfischer tauschen bereits den normalerweise einzigen Drilling an einem Meerforellenblinker gegen einen Einzelhaken aus.

So eine Montage ist ein klarer Untermaßigen-Mörder (wenn überhaupt etwas drauf beißt).

Mein Tipp: Kauf die entweder bewährte Meerforellenblinker / -wobbler und fische sie mit einem einzigen Einzelhaken oder kaufe dir ein paar gute Meerforellenfliegen von einem Fachgeschäft an der Küste und fische sie entweder mit der Fliegenrute oder am Sbirollino!


Viele Grüße!


Achim


----------



## Jacky Fan (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hakengröße Streamer Meerforelle*

Oh, ein neuer Krautsammler.
Ist wohl eher was für Hecht.
Kann Achim nur zustimmen.
Jetzt im Sommer würd ich die Spirolinomontage bevorzugen, es sein denn du hast die tiefen, strömungsreichen  Kanten in Wurfweite.


----------



## Angel Luk (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hakengröße Streamer Meerforelle*

Danke für die Antworten


----------



## Angel Luk (14. Juli 2014)

Ich wollte diese Montage machen http://www.meerforelle-mv.de/meeressysteme.html  (das erste, die Liftmontage)

Könnt ich nicht die zwei Drillingsfligen durch normale Einzelhakenfliegem austauschen?  Wenn ja sollte ich zwei Fliegen oder nur eine an den Streamer machen und welche Hakengröße sollten diese haben?

Und wenn ich die Drillinge an den Blinkern austausche welche Größe sollten die Einzelhaken haben? 

Danke für eure Mühe[emoji6]


----------



## Maik-FL (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hakengröße Streamer Meerforelle*

Moin.

Ich will dir nicht zu nahe treten aber nach Lektüre deiner bisherigen Beiträge und dem Kauf dieses "Dings" scheinst du nicht wirklich Erfahrung mit dem Angeln an der Küste und auf Mefo zu haben.

Ich geh mal davon aus das du einen entspannten Urlaub genießen möchtest, insofern würde ich mich, an deiner Stelle, nicht unbedingt mit Basteleien und komplizierten Montagen herumschlagen wollen.

Nimm eine Spinnrute mit passender Rolle und geflochtener Schnur, schalte eine FC Vorfach vor oder lass es sein (ist und bleibt Geschmackssache und hat bei mir noch keinen Unterschied gemacht), häng einen bewährten Küstenblinker dran und geh einfach los.

Liftmontagen mit Beifänger bringen Vorteile, können aber auch Nachteile haben, gerade wenn du das Revier samt Bodenbeschaffenheit nicht kennst. 
Sbiros benutzen wir im Sommer gerne und immer mal wieder, jedoch erfordert das Fischen (Werfen) mit Sbiro etwas Übung und ist nicht mal so eben nebenher erledigt.

Abgesehen davon ist Blech die Variante die dir den größtmöglichen Freiraum bezüglich Wind und Wetter bietet.

Zusammengefasst:

- bloß keine 2 Haken an das "Ding", egal ob Drilling oder Einzel
- möglichst unkomplizierte Montagen
- Fischen an Stellen die möglichst schnell tief werden (gerade
  bei Wassertemperaturen größer 20 Grad)
- die frühen Morgen und späten Abendstunden nutzen

Ach ja, als Köder kommen die üblichen und bewährten Verdächtigen in Frage:

- Snaps, Hansen Fight/Flash, Möre Silda - in Schwarz;   Rot-Schwarz, Kupfer in der Dämmerung

Als Einzelhaken haben sich Owner S61, Gamakatsu Octopus Circle, Gamakatsu LS-3423F bewährt, Größe je nach Blinker 1/0 bis 3/0.

Viel Grüße

Maik


----------



## Angel Luk (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hakengröße Streamer Meerforelle*

Danke für den Ratschlag, ich werds so machen[emoji6]


----------



## Angel Luk (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hakengröße Streamer Meerforelle*

Geht eine gelbe 0, 40 schnur oder ist die zu auffällig


----------



## Maik-FL (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hakengröße Streamer Meerforelle*



Angel Luk schrieb:


> Geht eine gelbe 0, 40 schnur oder ist die zu auffällig



0.40 zum Spinnfischen ... ?

0.12 - 0.15 geflochten oder wenn du Monofan bist 0.22 - 0.25

Die Farbe ist egal.


----------



## angelnrolfman (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Hakengröße Streamer Meerforelle*

Moin, 
ich gebe da Maik FL schon recht......... bevor du da den Fischen irgendwas antust, solltest du dich erstmal weiter informieren. So richtig kennst du dich in der Materie "Angeln" wohl nicht aus, Mach dir mal darüber Gedanken, laut deinen Aussagen hier , kann man davon ausgehen, dass Angeln bislang nicht gerade dein Hobby war??!!
Oder frag, ob dich mal jemand mitnehmen könnte und dir Tricks und Kniffe.........oder erstmal die Grundvorraussetzungen der Angelei beibringen könnte....... das wird sonst bestimmt nichts mit der Fischerei da oben #c#c


----------



## Angel Luk (15. Juli 2014)

Ja ich weiß, ich hab nur ne Großspule 0, 40 daheime.
Geht die?


----------

